# 12V Dimmer?



## wmk0002 (Nov 10, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a quality 12V dimmer switch? I'm considering adding led light strips inside all of my storage compartments, rod box, livewell, and battery compartment. There are endless options on quality led strips but the dimmers are hard to find - at least ones that look like they can handle a boat application. A dimmer might not even be necessary but I'd like to have one in mind so I can completer the install without one and then have one to add if I decide to.

BTW, if anyone knows of any on/off switches that will work with my lids to be on when open and off when closed let me know as well.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 10, 2015)

Before you get the switch you need to ensure that the LEDs are dimmable. I don't quite know for 12VFC, but those for std AC house current, are dimmable or are not.

Here's a 12V dimmer switch, but look like made for their lights/lamps:







Link = https://www.lightinthebox.com/mini-...-74540117841&gclid=CKrH1vb_hskCFdcZgQodPxkLXg


----------



## lugoismad (Nov 11, 2015)

You are looking for what is called a "potentiometer"

And, due to the application, you need a sealed one.


----------



## wmk0002 (Nov 11, 2015)

DaleH said:


> Before you get the switch you need to ensure that the LEDs are dimmable. I don't quite know for 12VFC, but those for std AC house current, are dimmable or are not.
> 
> Here's a 12V dimmer switch, but look like made for their lights/lamps:
> 
> ...



These are the led strips I was primarily considering. They are dimmable and have an IP68 (submersible) waterproofing rating. They are a lot more expensive than similar strips from Amazon and Ebay but these also have a 5 year warranty.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...ight-with-18-smdsft-1-chip-smd-leds-3528/103/


----------



## wmk0002 (Nov 11, 2015)

lugoismad said:


> You are looking for what is called a "potentiometer"
> 
> And, due to the application, you need a sealed one.



Thanks. I tried searching that and didn't have much luck. Thus far, the best option I've found is this one offered by Blue Water LED. It's waterproof (so they say) and 5A rated which is more than plenty for my boat.

https://www.bluewaterled.com/led-installation-kits/easy-to-install-led-dimmer-control.html

I'm starting to doubt I'd really even need a dimmer for this application though. I probably need to tailor my light output to the size of the strip in each compartment. However, I will still at some point need the dimmer as I plan to put UV leds around the outside for night fishing. I'd like the high output leds too for casting for bass and to be able to tone them down for catfishing or vertical jigging for crappie where I just need to see the line right by the boat.


----------



## lugoismad (Nov 11, 2015)

You'll need a dimmer. Trust me.

This my LED setup. I need to order one too.


----------



## Bigwrench (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a dimmer switch somewhere here in my many piles of things to do lol 
It is a on/off and dimmer all by remote control for my Bluewater LED kits . I haven't actually installed it yet but will look for it and let you know what brand it is though ASAP. I got it on Amazon and was like $5 iirc. Works slick too ( have wired it up on some extra locker kits and nav light strips I have yet to install. Very easy to install also. 
You will need a dimmer IMO.


----------



## lugoismad (Nov 12, 2015)

Bigwrench said:


> I have a dimmer switch somewhere here in my many piles of things to do lol
> It is a on/off and dimmer all by remote control for my Bluewater LED kits . I haven't actually installed it yet but will look for it and let you know what brand it is though ASAP. I got it on Amazon and was like $5 iirc. Works slick too ( have wired it up on some extra locker kits and nav light strips I have yet to install. Very easy to install also.
> You will need a dimmer IMO.



Yeah, if you got a link to that, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Bigwrench (Nov 12, 2015)

quote="lugoismad"]


Bigwrench said:


> I have a dimmer switch somewhere here in my many piles of things to do lol
> It is a on/off and dimmer all by remote control for my Bluewater LED kits . I haven't actually installed it yet but will look for it and let you know what brand it is though ASAP. I got it on Amazon and was like $5 iirc. Works slick too ( have wired it up on some extra locker kits and nav light strips I have yet to install. Very easy to install also.
> You will need a dimmer IMO.



Yeah, if you got a link to that, I'd really appreciate it.[/quote]
https://www.amazon.com/LED-Supply-P...r=8-4&keywords=led+dimmer+12v+WITH+REMOTE+PWM

https://www.amazon.com/TOOGOO-Singl...r=8-7&keywords=12+VOLT+led+dIMMER+with+remote

This is exactly what mine looks like Im n ot sure if I got the PWM model or not . Im thinking I got the $6 one. I will check this evening when I get home Its been a hectic day and will be working late. Will get the exact part number and pictures too


----------



## Capt1972 (Nov 12, 2015)

https://www.oznium.com/led-controllers


you will want to look over this site!


----------



## lugoismad (Nov 12, 2015)

Bigwrench said:


> quote="lugoismad"]
> 
> 
> Bigwrench said:
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/LED-Supply-P...r=8-4&keywords=led+dimmer+12v+WITH+REMOTE+PWM

https://www.amazon.com/TOOGOO-Singl...r=8-7&keywords=12+VOLT+led+dIMMER+with+remote

This is exactly what mine looks like Im n ot sure if I got the PWM model or not . Im thinking I got the $6 one. I will check this evening when I get home Its been a hectic day and will be working late. Will get the exact part number and pictures too[/quote]

*Output power: 5V*

...this may not work the way you want, sorry dude.


----------



## Bigwrench (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok brother wmk , I came home and dug it out , took some pictures and found the receipt on Amazon so here is the exact dimmer I purchased 



And here's a little video I put together to demonstrate how it works. Will it last 10-20 years ? I dunno lol but for the price I figured I'd give it a shot. 
https://youtu.be/ndYAlZzyMp4
My sons camera works much better so he uploaded it to YouTube so I can share it. 
Hope this helps.
Remember these are LED's which require very little voltage to light them and draw a minuscule amount of amperage. I also tried them with a 7.2 volt battery off a snap on drill driver and a 6 volt battery. Of course they were dimmer but as you can see from the video full power (the battery probably has 10-11 volts in it if that ) they are super bright.


----------



## lugoismad (Nov 13, 2015)

I can see from the video that dimmer is using pulse width modulation rather than dimming via reducing voltage.

Thats going to give you a doozy of a migraine if you are around it for very long.


----------



## wmk0002 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for all of the replies. You all have given me some more good ideas. I'll check back in with an update if I get around to installing any any time soon.


----------

